# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Bristol M.1C Дмитрия Пьянникова

## Д.Срибный

Bristol M.1C Дмитрия Пьянникова

Характеристика модели
Тип: Bristol M.1C
Масштаб: 1:33
Производство: Answer MKF
Дата публикации: 15.11.2009



http://modelism.airforce.ru/paperwin...istol_m_1c.htm

----------


## An-Z

Первая мировая не моя тема, но бумажные модели самолётов меня всегда впечатляют! Красивая модель, аккуратно сделана, автор молодец!

----------


## Kasatka

Очень красивая модель получилась! всегда привлекали бумажные модели и технологии их сборки!
Автору - молодец! =)

----------


## Varvar

Разрешите представиться, автор модели :Smile: 
Большое спасибо за высокую оценку!

----------

